# encore un iMac G5 écran noir



## papibob (22 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

je viens juste de réparer mon imac G3 et voila que le G5 PPC (mai 2005, 10.5.7) passe en noir
-démarrage en mode target avec câble firewire pour sauvegarde sans succès son disque dur est invisible
- il y a la gong
  ensuite j'exécute :
-pomme+alt+P+R
-alimentation débranchée + de 30"
-maintient du bouton démarrage son strident suivi du gong
-DVD origine +C
-DVD (hardware test) + ALT
le DVD ne peux plus sortir en maintenant la souris enfoncé
après avoir assayé tout mon savoir je vous demande votre avis

merci


----------



## marctiger (23 Mai 2009)

S'il est encore dedans, as-tu fais les réparations des autorisations et du disque ?

Sinon pour l'en sortir redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche d'éjection ?

Je dois dire que je ne me rappelle plus à quoi ressemblent ces modèles.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Mai 2009)

Salut

C'est un first-gen (sans iSight) ?

Sinon les iMac G5 sont sujets à des problème graphique à cause des condensateurs de la carte mère qui gonflent, tu peut les remplacer toi même. Pour le savoir il faut le démonter siffle et regarder l'état des condensateur, si le dessus est gonflé, il faut les changés (cherche sur le net il y a plein de tutorials)

Avant Apple prenait ça en garantie mais le programme à fermer le 15 décembre dernier

Regarde si ton Serial Number correspond avec cela, et tu pourras peut être t'arranger avec Apple :



> Pour être éligible, il faudra satisfaire une série d'exigences. D'une part, correspondre aux numéros de série W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx, QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx, CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx ou YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx. Ensuite, souffrir effectivement de problème vidéo, d'affichage brouillé voire n'avoir aucune alimentation ou aucune vidéo. Le programme d'extension de réparation concerne approximativement la période s'étendant de septembre 2004 à juin 2005, sur des machines équipées de processeurs 1.6GHz ou 1.8GHz G5, et avec des écrans de 17 ou 20 pouces.


Sinon j'ai trouvé une news de macgé (tutorial) :

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...eo-defaillante

Enfin ce sujet à été traiter des milliers de fois

Voila

PS : Je crois que ma réponse est complète la, non ?


----------



## papibob (23 Mai 2009)

il re-fonctionne  :rateau: 

a midi j'ai re-essayé le démarrage en maintenant la touche eject et surprise le gong+ sorti du DVD !
et ce coquin le voilà qu'il fonctionne impec

tout de suite : verification du disque + autorisations, ceci sans défaut 
ensuite le hardware test ( 1h 41 ')
tout les tests : réussi 
j'ai regardé "console" mais ne sachant comment interpreté les messages cela ne m'avance pas !
est ce un problème logiciels ?
alors que penser est il utile de reformater le disque ?
merci


----------



## marctiger (23 Mai 2009)

Pas dans un premier temps en tout cas, regardes d'abord si tout fonctionne, mais il faudra surveiller la carte mère sans doute.

Mais si tout va bien je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile de formater/ré-installer.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Mai 2009)

A tu un panik.log dans la console ? Si oui post le sur le forum. A mon avis, on va trouvé un mot Nvidia et IOFamily


----------



## papibob (2 Juin 2009)

bonjour,

me revoilà, ce matin démarrage correct en 1'10"
au bout de 30' firefox bloque,  forcer à quitter et la roue continue a tourner pour en sortir appui long sur le bouton démarrage 
- au redémarrage le gong mais écran noir et l'éclairage de contrôle de fonctionnement en bas à droite éteint
un redémarrage avec introduction du cd G5 rien et le cd reste bloqué impossible de le faire sortir

une idée ?


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juin 2009)

Salut refait un reset SMU

C'est un first-gen (sans iSight) ?

Sinon les iMac G5 sont sujets à des problème graphique à cause des condensateurs de la carte mère qui gonflent, tu peut les remplacer toi même. Pour le savoir il faut le démonter () et regarder l'état des condensateur, si le dessus est gonflé, il faut les changés (cherche sur le net il y a plein de tutorials)

Avant Apple prenait ça en garantie mais le programme à fermer le 15 décembre dernier

Regarde si ton Serial Number correspond avec cela, et tu pourras peut être t'arranger avec Apple :

Citation:
Pour être éligible, il faudra satisfaire une série d'exigences. D'une part, correspondre aux numéros de série W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx, QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx, CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx ou YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx. Ensuite, souffrir effectivement de problème vidéo, d'affichage brouillé voire n'avoir aucune alimentation ou aucune vidéo. Le programme d'extension de réparation concerne approximativement la période s'étendant de septembre 2004 à juin 2005, sur des machines équipées de processeurs 1.6GHz ou 1.8GHz G5, et avec des écrans de 17 ou 20 pouces.
Sinon j'ai trouvé une news de macgé (tutorial) :

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...eo-defaillante

Enfin ce sujet à été traiter des milliers de fois

Voila

PS : Je crois que ma réponse est complète la, non ?


----------



## papibob (2 Juin 2009)

c'est un G5 deuxième génération je ne rentre pas dans le cas des condensateurs défectueux

pourquoi le voyant en bas est-il éteint ?


----------



## papibob (3 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
ce matin démarrage correct !
voici une copie des messages console de l'arrêt du 1 juin au démarrage de ce matin y a t-il une explication ?
merci

-------
01/juin/2009 01 juin 2009 / 19:45:31 shutdown[422] SHUTDOWN_TIME: 1243878331 288631 
01/juin/2009 01 juin 2009 / 19:45:31 com.apple.loginwindow[33] Shutdown NOW! 
01/juin/2009 01 juin 2009 / 19:45:31 com.apple.loginwindow[33] System shutdown time has arrived 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Darwin Kernel Version 9.7.0: Tue Mar 31 22:54:29 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.12.14~1/RELEASE_PPC 
01/juin/2009 01 juin 2009 / 19:45:31 mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-176.3 (Jan 27 2009 14:51:59)[16] stopping 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] launchctl: Please convert the following to launchd: /etc/mach_init.d/dashboardadvisoryd.plist 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.efax) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.cups.cupsd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.ntp.ntpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 com.apple.launchd[1] (org.x.privileged_startx) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:34 DirectoryService[11] Launched version 5.7 (v514.25) 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel vm_page_bootstrap: 507997 free pages and 16291 wired pages 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel mig_table_max_displ = 79 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel 102 prelinked modules 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Loading security extension com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel calling mpo_policy_init for TMSafetyNet 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet) 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Loading security extension com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Loading security extension com.apple.security.seatbelt 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel calling mpo_policy_init for mb 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Seatbelt MACF policy initialized 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Security policy loaded: Seatbelt Policy (mb) 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel MAC Framework successfully initialized 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel using 10485 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel AirPort_Brcm43xx:robe: 03138700, 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel AppleKauaiATA shasta-ata features enabled 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel DART enabled 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel FireWire (OHCI) Apple ID 52 PCI now active, GUID 001124fffe38a090; max speed s400. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel mbinit: done 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Security auditing service present 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel BSM auditing present 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: D9083816-F3CD-3BD7-87E2-973DF39EDFC7 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict> 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel [Bluetooth::CSRHIDTransition] switchToHCIMode (legacy) 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel wl0: Broadcom BCM4318 802.11 Wireless Controller 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel 4.170.25.8.2AppleSMU -- shutdown cause = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel Got boot device = IOService:/MacRISC4PE/ht@0,f2000000/AppleMacRiscHT/pci@3/IOPCI2PCIBridge/k2-sata-root@C/AppleK2SATARoot/k2-sata@0/AppleK2SATA/ATADeviceNub@0/AppleATADiskDriver/IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/WDC WD2500JD-40HBC0 WDC WD2500JD-40HBC0/IOApplePartitionScheme/Apple_HFS_Untitled_1@3 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:35 kernel BSD root: disk0s3, major 14, minor 2 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel AppleSMU:MU vers = 0x000d006b, SPU vers = 0x2b, SDB vers = 0x01, 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel [Bluetooth::CSRHIDTransition] transition complete. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel [HCIController][configurePM] power parent ready after 1 tries 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel Jettisoning kernel linker. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel Resetting IOCatalogue. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel UniNEnet: Ethernet address 00:11:24:38:a0:90 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:36 kernel AirPort_Brcm43xx: Ethernet address 00:11:24:ba:de:d8 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:37 kernel Matching service count = 2 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:38 kernel PowerMac8,2: stalling for module 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:38 kernel IOHWMonitor - no Params Version !! 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:38 kernel Matching service count = 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:38 kextd[10] 424 cached, 0 uncached personalities to catalog 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:42 mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-176.3 (Jan 27 2009 14:51:59)[16] starting 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:43 com.apple.SecurityServer[22] Entering service 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 mDNSResponder[16] Adding registration domain sezbob.members.mac.com. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.ftpd) Unknown key: SHAuthorizationRight 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 kernel AirPort: Link Down on en1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 airportd[17] FastFinder scanning channels again 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 airportd[17] Could not find "AppleBob"  
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 airportd[17] No networks found on channels remembered for Apple Bob 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 airportd[17] Could not find "Apple Bob"  
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:44 configd[14] setting hostname to "G5.local" 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:45 fseventsd[38] bumping event counter to: 0x19e65 (current 0x0) from log file '0000000000000060' 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:45 rpc.statd[29] statd.notify - no notifications needed 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:47 bootlog[46] BOOT_TIME: 1243925248 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:48 org.ntp.ntpd[25] Error : nodename nor servname provided, or not known 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:48 ntpdate[68] can't find host time.euro.apple.com

02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:49 ntpdate[68] no servers can be used, exiting 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:52 kernel IPv6 packet filtering initialized, default to accept, logging disabled 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:52 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.aslmanager) Throttling respawn: Will start in 2 seconds 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:52 kextd[10] writing kernel link data to /var/run/mach.sym 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:52 /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow[33] Login Window Application Started -- Threaded auth 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 /usr/sbin/ocspd[79] starting 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.aslmanager) Throttling respawn: Will start in 1 seconds 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 kernel AirPort: Link Up on en1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 com.apple.IFCStart[36] Tue Jun  2 08:47:53 G5.local ifcstart[36] <Warning>: 3891612: (CGSLookupServerRootPort) Untrusted apps are not allowed to connect to or launch Window Server before login. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:55 kernel SetCryptoKey T: len 16, idx 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:55 kernel SetCryptoKey R: len 32, idx 1 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 com.apple.IFCStart[36] Tue Jun  2 08:47:53 G5.local ifcstart[36] <Error>: kCGErrorRangeCheck : On-demand launch of the Window Server is allowed for root user only. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 com.apple.IFCStart[36] Tue Jun  2 08:47:53 G5.local ifcstart[36] <Error>: kCGErrorRangeCheck : Set a breakpoint at CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are returned 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 ifcstart[36] 3891612: (CGSLookupServerRootPort) Untrusted apps are not allowed to connect to or launch Window Server before login. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:56 kernel IOBluetoothBNEPDriver: Ethernet address 00:11:24:ab:9c:98 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:56 /usr/libexec/ifcstart[36] _RegisterApplication(), FAILED TO establish the default connection to the WindowServer, _CGSDefaultConnection() is NULL.

02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 ifcstart[36] kCGErrorRangeCheck : On-demand launch of the Window Server is allowed for root user only. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:56 com.apple.IFCStart[36] _RegisterApplication(), FAILED TO establish the default connection to the WindowServer, _CGSDefaultConnection() is NULL. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:53 ifcstart[36] kCGErrorRangeCheck : Set a breakpoint at CGErrorBreakpoint() to catch errors as they are returned 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:47:59 mDNSResponder[16] Error getting external address 3 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:00 loginwindow[33] Login Window Started Security Agent 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:01 SecurityAgent[98] User info context values set for bob 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:01 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.aslmanager) Throttling respawn: Will start in 3 seconds 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:01 SecurityAgent[98] Login Window done 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:01 loginwindow[33] Login Window - Returned from Security Agent 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:01 loginwindow[33] USER_PROCESS: 33 console 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:02 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow[93]) Exited: Terminated 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:02 com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.ScreenSharing.server[92]) Exited: Terminated 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:02 com.apple.launchd[85] (com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:02 com.apple.launchd[85] (org.x.startx) Unknown key for boolean: EnableTransactions 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:06 /System/Library/CoreServices/coreservicesd[75] SFLSharePointsEntry::CreateDSRecord: dsCreateRecordAndOpen(Dossier public de toto) returned -14135 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:06 /System/Library/CoreServices/coreservicesd[75] SFLSharePointsEntry::CreateDSRecord: dsCreateRecordAndOpen(Dossier public de G5) returned -14135 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:06 /System/Library/CoreServices/coreservicesd[75] SFLSharePointsEntry::CreateDSRecord: dsCreateRecordAndOpen(bob) returned -14135 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:07 mDNSResponder[16] Failed to obtain NAT port mapping 0004B4D4 from router 10.0.1.1 external address 0.0.0.0 internal port 5353 error 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:10 /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemUIServer.app/Contents/MacOS/SystemUIServer[114] CPSGetProcessInfo(): This call is deprecated and should not be called anymore. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:10 /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemUIServer.app/Contents/MacOS/SystemUIServer[114] CPSPBGetProcessInfo(): This call is deprecated and should not be called anymore. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:12 iChatAgent[125] WARNING: AIMBuddyList::GetBlockingMode failed, result=80000008 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:14 [0x0-0x11011].com.elgato.eyetvhelper[121] EyeTV Helper version 3.1 build 279 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:21 mDNSResponder[16] NAT gateway 10.0.1.1 rebooted 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:24 mDNSResponder[16] Failed to obtain NAT port mapping 0080A41C from router 10.0.1.1 external address 90.45.172.247 internal port 4500 error 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:24 mDNSResponder[16] Failed to obtain NAT port mapping 0004B4D4 from router 10.0.1.1 external address 90.45.172.247 internal port 5353 error 0 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl:  
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] could not fetch 207888 bytes of history 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] :  
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] Invalid argument 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:42 /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/MacOS/Finder[115] CPSGetProcessInfo(): This call is deprecated and should not be called anymore. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:48:42 /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/MacOS/Finder[115] CPSPBGetProcessInfo(): This call is deprecated and should not be called anymore. 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:49:28 [0x0-0x18018].com.apple.Safari[133] Debugger() was called! 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:49:55 [0x0-0x17017].org.mozilla.firefox[132] Debugger() was called! 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:52:01 /usr/sbin/spindump[139] process 137 is being monitored 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:52:05 /usr/sbin/spindump[139] process 137 is being force quit 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:52:07 /usr/sbin/spindump[139] process 137 is being no longer being monitored 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:52:07 com.apple.launchd[85] ([0x0-0x19019].com.apple.keychainaccess[137]) Exited: Terminated 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:52:35 com.apple.launchd[85] ([0x0-0x17017].org.mozilla.firefox[132]) Exited: Terminated 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:53:08 com.apple.launchd[85] ([0x0-0xe00e].com.apple.finder[115]) Exited: Terminated 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:53:20 kernel IOHIDSystem::relativePointerEventGated: Capping VBL time to 666610 (was 1227813) 
03/juin/2009 03 juin 2009 / 08:59:35 kernel Darwin Kernel Version 9.7.0: Tue Mar 31 22:54:29 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.12.14~1/RELEASE_PPC 
02/juin/2009 02 juin 2009 / 08:53:20 ntpd[25] time reset +2.082292 s 
03/juin/2009 03 juin 2009 / 08:59:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] fsck_hfs: Volume is journaled.  No checking performed. 
03/juin/2009 03 juin 2009 / 08:59:30 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] fsck_hfs: Use the -f option to force checking. 
03/juin/2009 03 juin 2009 / 08:59:31 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not open /var/db/BootCache.playlist: No such file or directory 
03/juin/2009 03 juin 2009 / 08:59:31 com.apple.launchctl.System[2] BootCacheControl: could not unlink playlist /var/db/BootCache.playlist: Unknown error: -1


----------



## papibob (6 Juin 2009)

après avoir ouvert le capot arrière et réinitialiser la SMU, réinstaller les barrettes mémoire tout fonctionnais correctement depuis 3 jours
mais ce matin pendant une suspension d'activité, arrêt du G5 avec ces lignes de messages dont j'ai pris cette photos ci-jointe

une idée ?

http://forums.macg.co/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## papibob (13 Juin 2009)

bon je crois avoir trouvé le pb de l'écran noir !!
j'ai retiré les barrettes de mémoire 2 x 1go installées depuis septembre et réinstallé les barrettes d'origine 2 x 512mo
cela depuis une semaine et depuis tout roule 

j'ai renvoyé les barrettes pour échange, maintenant j'attends les nouvelles !


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juin 2009)

Bon ben c'est super, par contre je comprends pas pourquoi l'Hardware Test n'a rien détecté ...

Bizarre, mais t'en mieux maintenant que ça remarche

Voila


----------



## papibob (19 Juin 2009)

ce matin arrivée des barrettes 2x1GO
montage impec
renvoyé à macway vendredi dernier retour en 8 jours
espérons que celle ci tiendrons plus longtemps !


----------

